# Hold My Beer



## Devo1 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2021)

Man that boat being stuck has played he!! with the global shipping.
Jim


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 28, 2021)

So the boat captain is from Wisconsin???


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 28, 2021)

That's hilarious!   

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 28, 2021)

That's a GOOD one.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh well "SHIP" happens, what you gonna do

David


----------



## Princeau99 (Mar 28, 2021)

Maybe the captains' first job since the Valdez?


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 28, 2021)

That's what happens when you let Gilligan drive.


----------

